

Ask HN: What is the best base template of html for django? - mascot6699

Any open source project which has best base template for django.<p>example:- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;learningequality&#x2F;ka-lite&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;kalite&#x2F;distributed&#x2F;templates&#x2F;distributed&#x2F;base.html
======
phantom_oracle
There's no such thing as the "best".

It will depend on your needs. The "best" template would be the one that users
enjoy using the most and/or the one that makes you the most money.

Also, this question isn't quite appropriate for HN or even a site like
StackOverFlow.

Why not design 3 or 5 bases and let us pick 1 for you.

If by best, you are referring to the 1 that can kickstart your work quickest,
then the 1 that is easiest for you to understand whilst giving you the most to
work with will be the "best".

~~~
mascot6699
"this question isn't quite appropriate for HN or even a site like
StackOverFlow."

\--I meant the way blocks are made/distributed so that they could be extended.
For example above one had blocks like {% block title %} {% block headcss %} {%
block headjs %} etc. So I wanted to know any extensive list which people might
have come across. Its like asking for best practices which comes by experience
for example Daniel Greenfeld book two scoops of django gives many such
suggestion. So I feels is relevant for HN atleast

------
metaculus
I don't see why there should be a specific HTML template for just Django,
since the HTML representations are pretty separated from the controller and
model, any template should do.

HTML5boilerplate is a great one to start, just because it deals with a lot of
cross-browser compatibility issues.

~~~
mascot6699
@metaculus like I answered above I meant block structure creations when I
referrred django base templates.

------
bmelton
Mine looks something like

    
    
        <!doctype html>
        <html lang=en" ng-app="App>
        <head>[...]</head>
        <body><div ui-view id="content"></div></body>
        <script src="/path/to/production.js"></script>
        </html>
    

And, aside from the stuff I snipped out of the head, that's about it. Angular
populates all the rest.

~~~
mascot6699
@bmelton even in your case where you use Angular you could include head css
and head js files, analytic js files etc. such division helps extension later
on easier. Its like best practices!! See the link which I attached above you
should understand.

~~~
bmelton
Yeah, I only snipped the head because it's boring.

